# Whats in Supplements, Analysis by brand



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Steeling this from the Chameleon Forum.



Whats in Supplements, by brand - Chameleon Forums

*Rep-Cal Calcium *
Guaranteed Analysis: Calcium; Min. 35% - Max. 41% 
INGREDIENTS: 100% Natural phosphorous-free oyster shell calcium carbonate.

*Repashy Calcium NoD*
Guaranteed Analysis: calcium 30% - 32%.
INGREDIENTS: calcium carbonate mined from the Mohave Desert in California USA

*Calypso Calcium Dust*
99% pure Calcium carbonate

*Sticky Tongue Farms: Miner-All-O *
Guaranteed Analysis Per Kilo: Calcium 34% -36%, Manganese; 453.66 mg., Zinc; 544.39 mg., Iron; 136.10 mg., Copper; 113.42 mg., Iodine; 36.29 mg., Cobalt; 3.63 mg., Magnesium; 453.66 mg., Selenium; 11.023. mg. 
INGREDIENTS: Calcium Carbonate, Dextrose, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Magnesium Oxide, Iron Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Ethyione Diamine Dihydriodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Iron Oxide, Natural flavors. And the following trace elements from naturally grown aquatic vegetation; Sulfur, Aluminum, Silicon, Copper, Bromine, Barium, Tellurium, Yttrium, Sodium, Lanthanum, Uranium, Neodymium, Cerium, Titanium, Vanadium, Niobium, Dysporosium, Gadolinium, Erbium, Ytterbium, Germanium, Praseodymium, Samarium, Thallium, Scandium, Rubidium, Nickel, Holmium, Tin, Thorium, Europium, Terbium, Palladium, Gallium, Chromium, Lutecium, Thulium, Tungsten, Antimony, Cesium, Bismuth, Rhodium, Tantalum, Rhenium, Osmium Iridum.

*Exoterra Calcium North America *
INGREDIENTS: Calcium carbonate, oyster shell flour, salt, calcium sulfate, potassium chloride, ferrous fumarate, magnesium oxide, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulfate
*EU* 
INGREDIENTS: Calcium carbonate (35%), ground oyster shells, salt and EU permitted additives

*Repashy Calcium Plus*
Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein min. 2%, Crude Fat min. 0.2%, Crude Fat max. 0.6%, Crude Fiber max. 1%, Moisture max. 8%, Ash max. 35%, Calcium 17% -20%, Phosphorus min. 0.6%, Vitamin E min. 2,000 IU/lb, Vitamin D min. 20,000 IU/lb, Vitamin A min. 200,000 IU/lb. Total Carotenoids min. 500 mg/lb.
INGREDIENTS: Calcium Carbonate, Dried Kelp, Cellulose (as carrier), Brewer’s Yeast, RoseHips, Calendula Flower, Marigold Flower Extract, Phaffia Rhodozyma Yeast, Paprika Extract, Spirulina Algae, Turmeric, Salt, Potassium Citrate, Magnesium Gluconate, Canthaxanthin, Calcium Propionate and Potassium Sorbate (as mold inhibitors), Natural Flavoring, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract and Mixed Tocopherols (as preservatives), Vitamins (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Choline Chloride, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Beta Carotene, Pantothenic Acid, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement). 

*Rep-Cal Calcium +D *
Guaranteed Analysis: (minimum amounts) 35% Calcium by weight and 6.124 mcg Vitamin D3 per 100 mg Calcium. 400,000 IU/kg of D3
INGREDIENTS: 100% Natural phosphorous-free oyster shell calcium carbonate with added Vitamin D3 to aid in the absorption of calcium.

*Repashy SuperCal LoD *
Calcium carbonate; Vitamin D 20,000 IU/KG

*Repashy SuperCal MediumD *
Guaranteed Analysis: Calcium min. 30%, Calcium max. 32%, Vitamin D-3 25,000 IU/lb.
INGREDIENTS: Calcium Carbonate, Vitamins (Vitamin D Supplement). 

*Sticky Tongue Farms: Miner-All-I *
Guaranteed Analysis Per Kilo: Calcium; Min. 34% - Max. 36%, Manganese; 453.66 mg., Zinc; 544.39 mg., Iron; 136.10 mg., Copper; 113.42 mg., Iodine; 36.29 mg., Cobalt; 3.63 mg., Magnesium; 453.66 mg., Selenium; 11.023. mg., plus Vitamin D3; 4,400.00 I.U.
INGREDIENTS: Miner-All-O, plus D-Activated Animal Sterol (D3) 4,400 IU/kg of D3 

*Exoterra Calcium +D3*
INGREDIENTS: Calcium carbonate, oyster shell flour, dextrose, Vitamin D3 supplement 14,740 IU/lb (32428 IU/kg)

*ZooMed ReptiCalcium with D3*
Ingredients: Precipitated Calcium Carbonate and Cholecalciferol (Source of Vitamin D3). Analysis: 38-43% calcium, 10,390IU D3.

*HerpNutrition *
INGREDIENTS: Brewer's yeast, Egg, Oatmeal, Calcium carbonate, Orange peel, Alfalfa, Papaya, Dried corn kernel, Tomato powder, Carrot, Hibiscus, Wheat germ, Flax seed, Spirulina, Bee pollen, Kelp, Lecithin, Potassium chloride, Choline, Vitamin C, Zinc methionate, Taurine, Yucca schidigera, Vitamin E, Ferrous fumarate, Magnesium oxide, Acidophilus, Inositol, Calcium pantothenate, Niacinamide, Biotin, Vitamin A, Carnitine, Manganese glycinate, Riboflavin, Thiamine, Pyridoxine, Potassium iodide, Vitamin D3, Vitamin K, Biotin, Folic acid, Sodium selenite, Vitamin B12.

*Nutrobal *
per gram - 200mg calcium, 150IU D3 plus vitamins A, E, K, B1, B2, B6, B12, C, folic, nicotinic & pantothenic acids, biotin, choline, niacin and minerals Na, Fe, Co, I, Mn, Zn, Se and Cu.

*Rep-Cal Herptivite *
per kg: Vitamin E 5500 IU; Choline 440mg; Niacin 3300mg; Inositol 2530mg; Asorbit Acid (vit C) 2200mg; Thiamin (Vitb1) 1100mg; Riboflavin (vit B2) 550mg; Beta Carotene (safe form of Vit A) 440mg; d-pantothenic Acid 330mg; Folic Acid 33mg; menadione 22mg; Vitamin B12 4mg; Biotin .44mg; Various Amino Acids; Calcium 22000mg; Phosphorus 11000mg; Salt 1320mg; Magnesium 99mg; Potassium 1650mg; Sulfur 5500mg; Copper 165ppm; Iodine 38ppm; Iron 3850ppm; Maganese 330ppm; Zinc 330ppm.

*Exo-Terra Multi-vitamin *
Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (min)14.0% Copper2.5 ppm Crude Fat (min)1.2% Zinc6.5 ppm Crude Fiber (max)8.0% Iodine0.75 ppm Moisture (max)12.0% Manganese6.5 ppm Ash (max)9.0%Choline81.44 mg/lb Calcium (min)4.4%Menadione0.907 mg/lb Calcium (max)4.6%Biotin0.004 mg/lb Salt (max)0.00275% Inositol4.989 mg/lb Potassium (min)0.0033% Beta Carotene4.082 mg/lb Sulfur (min)0.011% Vitamin D39,979 IU/lb Magnesium2 ppm Vitamin E45.3 IU/lb Iron77 ppm
INGREDIENTS: Dried seaweed meal, dried yeast, oyster shell flour, dextrose, beta-carotene, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), biotin, inositol, choline chloride, salt, calcium phosphate, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, manganese oxide, ferrous fumarate, calcium sulfate, manganous oxide, zinc oxide, copper sulfate, potassium iodate.

*Vionate*
Ingredients: Ca, P, Na, Mg, K, Cu, I, Fe Mn, Zn, Co, Se and 12 vitamins: A, D3, E, K3, B1,B2, B3, B4, B5, B6, B12 and Folic acid. It has a good range of trace elements but a poor Ca of only 1.4:1 so use in combination with a plain calcium product.

*T-Rex SandFire Superfoods Chameleon Dust *
INGREDIENTS: Calcium caseinate, calcium carbonate, honey powder, dicalcium phosphate, bee pollen, defatted wheat germ meal, alfalfa meal, spirulina algae, rosehips powder, haemotococcus algae, marigold extract, kelp meal, rosemary extract, yucca extract, natural mixed tocopherols (preservative), vitamin A acetate, d-activated animal sterol (vitamin D3), dried aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, dried aspergillus niger fermentation extract, dried lactobacillus fermentation product, dried bifidobacterium thermophilum fermentation product, dried bifidobacterium longum fermentation product, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product and dried bacillus subtilis fermentation product. 
Guaranteed Analysis: Crude protein (min.) 25%, crude fat (min.) 1.5%, crude fiber (max.) 3%, moisture (max.) 8%, ash (max.) 8%, calcium (Ca) (min.) 14%, calcium (Ca) (max.) 16%, vitamin A acetate 20,000 iu/kg, vitamin D3 (min.) 4,000 iu/kilo. 

*Zoo Med Reptivite with D3 (there is also a no D3 version)*
Guaranteed Analysis (minimum amounts)Vitamins: Per Lb. (454 gm)Vitamin A (Fish Liver Oil) 100,000 I.U.Vitamin D3 (Cholecalciferol) 10,400 I.U.Vitamin E (dl-Alpha Tocopherol Acetate )100 I.U.Vitamin C (Ascorbic Acid) 1400.00 mg.Folic Acid 48.00 Mg.Vitamin B1 (Thiamine HCl )75.20 mg.Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin) 124.80 mg.Niacin 300.00 mg.Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine HCl) 30.40 mg.Vitamin B12 (Cyanocobalamine) 3040.00 mcg.Biotin 12,000.00 mcg.Pantothenic Acid (Dicalcium Pantothenate) 849.60 mg.Minerals and Electrolytes:Calcium (Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate)(21.2%) 96.00 gm.Phosphorus (Dicalcium Phosphate) (10.6%) 48.00 gm.Iodine (Kelp) (.0002%) 960.00 mcg.Iron (Ferrous Fumerate) (.045%) 200.00 mg.Magnesium (Oxide) (.26%) 1200.00 mg.Copper (Sulfate ) (.045%) 200.00 mg.Manganese (Carbonate) (.0077%) 35.20 mg.Sodium (Chloride) (1.63% )7400.00 mg.Zinc (Oxide) (.045%) 200.00 mg.Potassium (Chloride) (1.76% )8000.00 mg.Amino Acids: L-Glutamine 32.0 mg., L-Arginine 52.8 mg., Isoleucine 10.7 mg., Lysine 52.8 mg., L-Leucine 52.8 mg., L-Alanine 20.8 mg., L-Cystine 32.0 mg., L-Phenylalanine 10.7 mg., L-Serine 10.7 mg., L-Threonine 20.8 mg., L-Tryptophan 20.8 mg., L-Tyrosine 20.8 mg., L-Valine 20.8 mg., Glycine 42.7 mg., L-Methionine 20.8 mg., L-Aspartic Acid 52.8 mg., L-Glutamic Acid 148.8 mg., L-Histidine 10.7 mg.
INGREDIENTS: Dicalcium phosphate, Precipitated Calcium carbonate, Maltodextrins, Salt, Potassium chloride, Choline Bitartrate, Manganese Sulfate, Ascorbic Acid, L-Arginine, L-Lysine Monohydrochloride, a-Tocopherol Acetate, L-Valine, L-Isoleucine, L-Threonine, L-Glutamine, L-Alanine, L-Glutamic acid, Calcium pantothenate, L-Phenylalanine, Dried Kelp, L-Tyrosine, Lecithin, Ferrous fumerate, L-Cystine, L-Histidine, Glycine, DL-Methionin, L-serine, L-Aspartic Acid, Niacin, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Vitamin A Acetate, Riboflavin, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement. 

*Repashy SuperVite*
Guaranteed Analysis: Vitamin A 200,000 IU/lb, Vitamin D 20,000 IU/lb, Vitamin E 2,000 IU/lb, Vitamin K (Metadione) 30mg/lb, Vitamin C (Ascorbic Acid) 2,500 mg/lb, Vitamin B1 (Thiamine HCL) 40 mg/lb, Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin) 70mg/lb, Vitamin B5 (Patothenic Acid) 130 mg/lb, Niacin 450 mg/lb, Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine HCL) 55 mg/lb, Vitamin B12 .4 mg/lb, Folic Acid 20 mg/lb, Biotin 2 mg/lb, Choline 5,000 mg/lb, Beta Carotene 500 mg/lb.
INGREDIENTS Cellulose, Calcium Carbonate & Dextrose (as carriers), Vitamins: (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Choline Chloride, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Beta Carotene, Pantothenic Acid, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement).

*Repashy Vitamin A plus*
Guaranteed Analysis: Vitamin A (as Retinyl Acetate) 2,000,000 IU/lb. 
INGREDIENTS: Calcium Carbonate, Fructose Powder, Cellulose Powder (as carriers), Chlorella Algae, Spirulina Algae, Calcium Propionate, Retinyl Acetate, Rosemary and Mixed Tocopherols

*TerraVit*
per kg: Vitamin A 8,000,000 IU; Vitamin D3 10,000 IU; Vit E 6500 mg; B1 700 mg; B2 1700 mg; B6 600mg; B12 3 500 mcg; Biotin 7000 mcg; C 15,000 mg; Ca - Pantothenat 3 500 mg; Folic acid 150 mg; k3 1400 mg; Nicotinamid 10000 mg; DL -Methionin 100 mg; L-Lysin 350 mg


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

And a number of those older suppleements can be compared to the analysis done on them in 
*Nutrient Content Of Nutritional Supplements Available For Use In Captive Lizard Feeding Programs *​​​​*Susan D. Crissey1, Ann M. Ward2, and Mike T. Maslanka**2** available from http://nagonline.net/Proceedings/Proceedings/NAG 2001/2001_NAG_Proceedings.pdf#page=74 starting on page 74..... 

Some comments 

Ed ​


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you Ed,

I should have qualified that with, "As reported by the manufacturers".

I assume the study you referenced was a one time analysis on a single sample. It would have been nice if they referenced the manufacture date verses analysis date. They didn't really state where the samples were obtained from.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Reef_Haven said:


> Thank you Ed,
> 
> I should have qualified that with, "As reported by the manufacturers".
> 
> I assume the study you referenced was a one time analysis on a single sample. It would have been nice if they referenced the manufacture date verses analysis date. They didn't really state where the samples were obtained from.


They were almost sued for publishing that data..... That is why there haven't been any further analysis since the manufacturers threatened law suits. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Ed. I've heard about that independent analysis. Guess I've got a little research project.
I believe the info in question actually starts on page 53.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Pumilo said:


> Thanks Ed. I've heard about that independent analysis. Guess I've got a little research project.
> I believe the info in question actually starts on page 53.


I know I've referenced it more than once... They may be different page numbers depending on how your computer displays it.. For me it is page 74-80. 

Ed


----------

